# Need advice on an anxious kitty! <3



## fernshiine (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi guys! I haven't been on recently because I've been busy with a lot of life stuff.

One thing that's been going on, in particular, is I'm planning on moving to the Rockies with my bf, which is where he currently resides. It's a 16-hour drive from where my family lives now (nothing I haven't done before) and will be the perfect place for the two of us to live together. My parents, when they can afford it, might move to live closer to us as well.

That being said, I am going to be taking my cat with me. He is a 14-year-old male and suffers from kitty anxiety, which is relatable since I suffer from social and generalized anxiety myself. I've had him since I was a young child and he is my cat and closest friend. 

I would like a bit of advice on how to properly comfort him while driving him there and how to help him settle in his new home. He has moved once before and the transition was fairly okay but the drive was, like, three minutes lol. I'm going to be doing a lot of research on this subject as well. He means a lot to me and I love caring for him and my boyfriend adores him!


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 3, 2021)

mer_mu said:


> Hello Fernshiine! How is your cat? How did you manage with the situation? I have a similar situation right now. I'm going to another state for some period and need to give my kitty to my parents. She struggles with anxiety and I don't know if she'll be ok. I've read that there are medications for cats to reduce anxiety. Haven't you heard about them? I'm a little bit scary about the side effects I read about. It's written there that they can cause kidney and liver issues. Maybe someone tried such meds for your cat?


There are calming medications for cats based on natural substances as well. I have no idea if the same brands exist in the States, but I have good experience with two of them. "Feliway" is a plug-in pheromone dispenser. There are other brands and versions of that, my parents were using some kind of spray instead and it worked. Another thing are the "Zylkene" pills. They are based on a milk-derived substance so they're safe and my cats found them tasty, they also appear to be working for real.


----------

